# KDE Plasma vergißt Bildschirmeinstellungen nach X Restart

## Erdie

Ich habe ein Dual Monitor Setup. Seit dem letzten Update von KDE5 werden nach dem Reboot oder Relogin beide Bildschirme übereinander in reduzierter Auflösung dargestellt. Ich muß dann jedes Mal in Systemeinstellung - Bildschirm und Monitor gehen und das gerade ziehen. Vorher, also die letzten 5 Jahre, ging das problemlos auch mit KDE4. Ich glaube nicht, dass das mit der xorg.conf zusammenhängt, denn die vorherige KDE5 Version funktionierte. Die aktuelle Version ist 5.23.0. Gibt es einen Workaround oder wo merkt sich KDE diese Sachen?

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## schmidicom

Seit dem Patch von Martin Graesslin für kscreen hatte ich mit meinem Dual Monitor Setup keine Probleme mehr. Hast du schon versucht die gespeicherte Konfiguration durch das löschen des Ordners "~/.local/share/kscreen" zurückzusetzen?

----------

## Erdie

Es ist irgendwie nicht ganz determiniert. Mal geht es, mal geht es nicht. Das macht die Sach fast noch nerviger. Manchmal ist die Kontrollleiste auf dem 2 Monitor, machmal auf dem 1. usw. Und das auch nach logout - login.

Wie bekommt man denn den Patch am elegantesten in der System?

----------

## schmidicom

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Wie bekommt man denn den Patch am elegantesten in der System?

 

Mit einem Update? So weit ich sehe gibt es im offiziellen Repo nur noch zwei ebuilds von kde-plasma/kscreen und bei beiden ist der fix drin.

----------

## Erdie

Dann warte ich lieber, bis das als stabil markiert ist und fahre den Rechner bis dahin nicht runter. Standby funktioniert an sich ganz gut.

----------

## Erdie

Jetzt habe ich die neuste Version von ksreen, bringt aber nix. Nach jedem login ist alles weg  :Sad: 

----------

## Josef.95

Hi Erdie,

die meisten Multimonitor Probleme wurden wohl im kommenden Plasma-5.8 behoben.

Backport auf 5.7 ist kaum möglich, da die Änderungen zu umfangreich sind.

Vorschlag: Hab ein wenig Geduld bis plasma-5.8 released wurde (das wird wohl anfang bis mitte Oktober so weit sein).

----------

## Erdie

Guter Punkt   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Josef.95

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Jetzt habe ich die neuste Version von ksreen, bringt aber nix. Nach jedem login ist alles weg :(

  Erdie, versuche bei der Versionsangabe doch bitte mal ein wenig genauer zu sein - mit "neuste Version" kann man meist nur raten welche gemeint sein könnte (downstream stable/testing, upstream stable, upstream beta, git stable branch, git master).

Beispiel: Aktuell gibt es 

```
eix -e kscreen

Available versions:  (5) 5.6.5-r1^t (~)5.7.4^t (~)5.7.5^t [M](~)5.7.95^t[1] (**)5.8.49.9999^t[1] **9999^t[1]

[...]
```

 Sprich wenn es um eine Version geht, dann gib auch bitte die Versionsnummer mit an - macht vieles einfacher :)

Vermutlich geht es bei dir um die im gentoo zZt stable plasma 5.6 Versionen?

Falls ja, dann schau mal ob die nun neu stabilisierte kde-plasma/libkscreen-5.6.5-r1 Version weiterhilft.

Schau dazu zb auch im

upstream https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=346961

und

gentoo https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=593720#c4

----------

## Erdie

Du hast recht. Mit neuster Version meinte ich das neueste unstable (das war vor 1-2 Wochen) Inzwischen ist die Version aber stable geworden:

```

[I] kde-plasma/kscreen

     Verfügbare Versionen:   (5) 5.6.5-r1^t ~5.7.3^t

       {debug test}

     Installierte Versionen: 5.6.5-r1(5)^t(00:54:45 26.07.2016)(-debug -test)

     Startseite:             https://projects.kde.org/projects/extragear/base/kscreen

     Beschreibung:           KDE Plasma screen management

```

Installiert habe ich also 5.6.5-r1. Mein System ist downstream stable. Ich könnte als jetzt noch 5.7.3 probieren, sofern das mit dem Rest kompatibel ist. Ich bin manchmal einfach genervt, das führt dann manchmal zu einer N00b - Sprache, ist aber unhöflich gegenüber denen, die an helfen wollen. Meine Strategie ist einfach, solange upzudaten, bis es funktioniert, da es wohl weniger eine Konfigurationsproblem ist. 

Der Fehler ist irgendwie so blöd, da muß man davon ausgehen, das niemand in der KDE Entwicklung 2 Monitore hat. Aber man darf  sich ja nicht beschweren, wie heißt es noch? "Einen geschenkten Gaul schaut man nicht ins Maul". Was mich an der ganzen Sache eingentlich wirklich stört ist die Tatsache, dass man gezwungen ist, sowas zu verwenden, dann vor einiger Zeit hieß ist: KDE4 hat keinen Upstream Support mehr und wird deshalb mittelfristig aus Portage rausfliegen. Und wenn man so lange wartet, bis es dann wirklich rausgeflogen ist, ist Stress angesagt, also habe ich den Absprung auf KDE5 rechtzeitig gemacht, obwohl ich lieber noch lange auf KDE4 geblieben wäre. Gefällt mir in jeder Hinsicht besser. Aber lassen wir das Geheule, dafür ist dieser Thread sicher nicht gedacht und auch nicht zielführend aber es mußte mal raus    :Wink: 

----------

## Josef.95

Hehe, ok :)

Beachte bitte noch das es bei dem letzten Update von gestern um

libkscreen-5.6.5-r1

und nicht um

kscreen-5.6.5-r1

ging.

----------

## strangerthandreams

Ich habe zu Hause und auf der Arbeit die gleichen Probleme im Multimonitorbetrieb.

Es wird sich mit der Zeit und ein paar Updates später sicherlich bessern und möchte deshalb zu bedenken geben, dass es damals beim Umstieg von KDE3.x auf KDE4 genauso war. 

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne war KDE4 sogar erst ab Version 4.4 halbwegs ordentlich zu benutzen. 

Deshalb hier und jetzt für dich: durchhalten!

----------

## schmidicom

Durchhaltevermögen ist ja schön und gut aber dadurch wird die Situation bei KDE auch nicht besser.

Sie, also die KDE-Devs selbst, haben groß angekündigt sie hätten aus den Fehlern beim letzten Wechsel gelernt und würden dafür sorgen das dies nicht noch einmal vorkommt aber es ist noch einmal vorgekommen und dazu noch schlimmer als beim letzten mal. Der KDE SC 4 war ab 4.6 produktiv einsetzbar, beim neuen KDE Plasma 5 jedoch wird das (wenn überhaupt) erst ab 5.8 so sein.

----------

## strangerthandreams

Ja das ist unbefriedigend im Moment. Es zwingt dich aber auch niemand zur Nutzung oder?

----------

